# Heian-shodan......by a 4 year old (Japan)



## Carol (Jul 20, 2011)

Bloody hell...this girl is good...

[yt]ga_v9p0X94U[/yt]


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 21, 2011)

That's an awesome video!  I love watching kids do something well!


----------



## David43515 (Jul 21, 2011)

She`s not common here by any means. I occationally get to watch a karate class at a gym down in Sapporo (70 km away) and there aren`t any 4 yr olds like that where I hang out. You maybe looking at the next Kobayashi Yuki. 



 She`s cute and tiny and polite, does some modeling on the side......and she also fights full contact Ashihara and Kyokushinkai tournaments all over the world. Last one I saw she beat a Dutch girl in the finals who was a head taller and outweighed her by 40 kilos.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww, so cute with the kiai. And great kata.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 23, 2011)

That's excellent skill out of a 4 year old.  Many 4 year olds would have a devil of a time even learning the first half, not to mention the 270 degree turn at the beginning of the second half.  

Once she learns how to do more a sliding step, instead of a flat-out step, she's going to have a really good set of mechanics.  Yes, I know I'm being picky by pointing this out, but in her case, she's going to get it pretty soon, if my guess is correct.


----------



## Blade96 (Jul 25, 2011)

daww  so cute.and her little kiais.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Aug 6, 2011)

Grenadier said:


> That's excellent skill out of a 4 year old. Many 4 year olds would have a devil of a time even learning the first half, not to mention the 270 degree turn at the beginning of the second half.



I teach the 4-7 year old class, and they can't do a solid kata like that little girl does, my kids make tons of mistakes, creating their own personal kata lol.


----------



## Blade96 (Aug 14, 2011)

in my very first seminar last year, i trained next to a yellow belt kid who was about 8 and he wasnt near as good as she is.


----------

